# Russell Hobbs 13402 Coffee machine



## GT Destroyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi - I need some help with the above coffee machine. Does anyone own this one or know how I can get really good froth ontop of Capuccinos using the steamer pipe?

Thankyou.


----------

